# Santa Rosa too far from Manila to commute daily?



## 652593 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm going to move to Manila in 2-3 months. My wife and I had the chance to have a look at Manila for a long weekend and mainly saw Makati and the Fort. A little bit of Alabang.

My wife and I (plus our baby) like it quiet and prefer not to live in the middle of the city's hustle and bustle. Alabang Village seems fine, but houses in the 100,000~120,000 price range there seem too be too old and big in size.

Houses in the Ayala Westgrove Heights community in Santa Rosa look great. My workplace will be by the airport. According to google maps, the commute takes approx. 44 minutes on the SLEX, but I'm guessing that's without traffic.

Does anyone have experience with this particular commute? I'm wondering if this area is even an option or if I should already forget about it, because it might take 1,5 to 2 hours one-way. An hour and a bit over that I can deal with, but then I'm probably reaching my max 

Thanks in advance for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Santa Rosa is a bit further out. The problem with these areas is getting onto the SLEX which can take time at the Santa Rosa exit. Alabang is probably a better bet in this regards.

Merville may be a decent answer though I do not know if they have short term accommodation available. Merville has large gate communities so there is little traffic on the road and you'll be very close to work and Nomads Sports Club is good for the kids. 

Sadly, avoiding "hustle and bustle" in Manila is nigh on impossible.


----------

